# I depotted... and other e/s' (Pic Heavy)



## messhead (Dec 21, 2007)

I never thought I would depot. Until I realize I had no more room!!! So here are my new palettes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








































The following list are of eye shadows I won't depot because they are Barbie, Special Packaging, or Screw Tops:
Firespot (moonbathe)
Claire de Lune (moonbathe)
Saturnal (moonbathe)
Aquavert (lure)
Waternymph (lure)
Mancatcher (lure) 
Whistle (barbie)
Beautyburst (barbie)
Mothbrown (barbie)
Springtime Skipper (barbie)
Magic Dust (barbie)
Playful (barbie)
Swiss Chocolate (screw top)
Folie (screw top)
Arena (screw top)
Picadilly (screw top)
Gorgeous Gold (broken)
Parrot x2 (duh, it's parrot!!!)

Mineralize eye shadows:
Lovestone
Mercurial
Ether
Tectonic
Brightside/Gallery Gal

Quads:
Smoking Eyes- Next to Nothing, Satin Taupe, Showstopper, Smoking
Boudoir Hues- Silver Charm, Titillate, Lounge Wear, Trousseau
4 Boy Beauty- Vanilla, Cork, Omega, Blu-Noir
Pandamonium Eyes- Cloudbound, Up at Dawn, Violet Trance, Pandamonium

Pigments:
Chocolate Brown (full size)
Lovely Lily (full size)
Golden Olive (full size)
Pinked Mauve (vial)
Violet (vial)
Frozen White (vial)
Naval Blue (vial)
Lily White (vial)
Helium (vial)
Dazzleray (vial)
Softwash Grey (vial)
Dark Soul (vial)

AND the following are in the mail:
Little Minx
Juiced
Gleam
Crystal
Petalescent
Parfait Amour
Turquatic

.
.
.
.
.

And, i'm spent!!! Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## macface (Dec 21, 2007)

nice stuff


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 21, 2007)

Isn't it wonderful the amount of space you have when you depot?  I think that I was able to get rid of an entire drawer!  And on top of that, you have an awesome collection!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

Fantastic pictures.  The colors looks great.  Great job depotting too.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 21, 2007)

Id be afraid of breaking the shadow,, wonderful collection!


----------



## nunu (Dec 21, 2007)

love it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 21, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## totalblizz (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## iveseendisallbf (Dec 24, 2007)

That's amazing, think of all those B2M you can do!


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice, I love it when it's all organized.


----------



## Babylard (Dec 28, 2007)

lovely collection! you've inspired me to get many other colours besides the ones i've ordered already!  what method of depotting did you use and where did you learn?  i'm afraid of killing the eyeshadows


----------



## fingie (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm just waiting for my pro palettes to arrive so I can depot as well. I'm always happy to see how others have organized theirs, so i can get some ideas.


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yesturday i went to mac.. and she convinced me to buy pallettes  and the shadow... and just put them in the pallettes myself.. she said the shadow was the same amount of the one's in the little containers .. the containers are like 16 something here in canada.. and the shadow thingys are like 12.50 each.. and the pallette just a small one that fits 4 was only like 4 bucks or something.. .. she said it would be cheaper aswell .. cause if i bought them in containers it would have came to like 66 something for 4 eye shadows and it only came to like 54 something to make the pallettes.. 

It was weird buying it though because the shadow came in these little packets and there magnetic on the bottom .. instead of haveing a container.. i think ill miss haveing containers in a way!


----------



## DC-Cutie (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melly44* 

 
_It was weird buying it though because the shadow came in these little packets and there magnetic on the bottom .. instead of haveing a container.. i think ill miss haveing containers in a way!_

 
I missed the container, but then I remembered I could use them for B2Mac after depotting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  Plus, depotting gives me something to do on a lazy weekend


----------



## Bwell (Dec 28, 2007)

I see you like Patina as much as I do. Tons of B2Mac...YeY!


----------



## messhead (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_lovely collection! you've inspired me to get many other colours besides the ones i've ordered already! what method of depotting did you use and where did you learn? i'm afraid of killing the eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used the flat iron technique.... I was afraid to depot when I first started then it was like an addiction!!! lol. I didn't break a single on of my eyeshadows, but I did knick a couple... Use your finger to press the shadow back down and it's good as new. The ones that are broken were pre-depotting broken.

I didn't depot quite a few cause they were rare!!!

Anyways, thanks for the compliments everyone, I feel special!!!


----------



## jt1088 (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, lots of shadows! i liiiiike.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Mar 11, 2008)

You have a great make up collection!
I have a lot of the same eye shadows you do (though not nearly all of them..my collection isn't there yet!), so I think we have similar taste in eye shadow. That said, I think you should try Soba eye shadow, it's my favorite, and I think you'll like it too!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## Labonte (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## LAW0MAN (Mar 17, 2008)

I Love Love Love Your Pinks!


----------



## frocher (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice, I love how you arranged the colors.


----------

